
Donald Trump rejects diplomatic solution with North Korea - bureaquete
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/donald-trump-north-korea-reject-diplomatic-solution-little-rocket-man-kim-jong-un-latest-totally-a7976821.html
======
dawnbreez
Trump tweeted something. It's not an official statement, and he has repeatedly
backed down from things he's said on Twitter. I suspect his tactic is to draw
attention via overblown tweets, and then make his actual move after the media
storm blows in. In other words, he's taking the "no such thing as bad PR"
angle.

This doesn't excuse what he says; if I'm right, he's _specifically_ trying to
inflame people's anger toward him for free advertising. All I'm saying is that
this explanation fits the pattern.

